# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Фото-факт: Проект нового высочайшего в мире здания Miapolis

## Vanya

> Здание, спроектированное архитекторами из фирмы Kobi Karp в Майями, получило название Miapolis. Ожидается, что этот небоскреб, высота которого составит 975 метров, будет находиться в Уотсон-Айленд в Майями. На 160 этажах здания будут располагаться парк аттракционов, обсерватория, рестораны, около 1000 квартир, 792 гостиничных номера, а также торговые центры общей площадью более 180000 кв. метров.
> 
> Данное строение станет не только шедевром архитектуры, но и мощным экономическим двигателем региона. Так, реализация проекта предполагает создание 46000 рабочих мест для людей, задействованных в строительстве, а также 35000 постоянных рабочих мест после того, как Miapolis будет возведен. Согласно предварительным подсчетам, здание будет ежегодно приносить городу около 39 млн. долларов, а также пополнять местную экономику на 2,5 млрд. долларов.






[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Красота! А как быть с тем фактом, что небоскрёбы живут недолго?

----------


## Vanya

почему недолго? ты про терракт в с.ш.а.? единичный случай...

----------


## Asteriks

Нет, я читала, что небоскрёбы в Нью-Йорке живут только 20 лет, потом их сносят и строят заново.

----------


## tra-ta-ta

ошибаешься

----------


## Vanya

это как так. интересная технология  даж не знаю...не слышал о таком

----------


## Jemal

> Нет, я читала, что небоскрёбы в Нью-Йорке живут только 20 лет, потом их сносят и строят заново.


1. "*Всемирный торговый центр* (сокр. ВТЦ) — так назывался комплекс из семи зданий, спроектированных Минору Ямасаки, американским архитектором японского происхождения, и официально открытый *4 апреля 1973 года* в Нью-Йорке (США)."

2. "Когда *1 мая 1931 года* состоялось официальное открытие *Эмпайр-стейт-билдинг*..."

Инфа взята из Википедии.

На примере этих небоскребов видно, что их срок "годности" 20-атью годами не ограничен. )

----------

